# Οι κίνδυνοι του kerning



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2016)

Kerning ξέρουμε τι είναι· οι απαραίτητες τυπογραφικές μικρορυθμίσεις των αποστάσεων σε συγκεκριμένα ζευγάρια γραμμάτων. Διαφορετικά (και ιδιαίτερα όταν ο χειρισμός των κειμένων γίνεται από ανθρώπους που δεν μιλούν τη συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα ως μητρική) προκύπτουν διάφορα τραγελαφικά, που έχουμε δει κατά καιρούς σκόρπια στη Λεξιλογία.

Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να τα συγκεντρώνουμε ωραία και ταξινομημένα εδώ. Αρχίζοντας από το επόμενο, όπου μπορούμε να προβληματιστούμε πού έγινε το λάθος. Υποθέτω, από τον γραφίστα.

Και το ηθικό δίδαγμα: Κοιτάζετε τα δοκίμια!


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2016)

Καλημέρες. Βέβαια, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εκείνος που έγραψε το χειρόγραφο ή το κείμενο σε υπολογιστή έγραψε ΠΙΤΤΑ με δύο Τ. Την τρίτη φορά που το έγραψε, το έγραψε με ένα και λάθος δεν έγινε. Άρα εδώ έχουμε τους κινδύνους των παλαιών ορθογραφιών.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2016)




----------

